# RAFFLE: Spooky Ghostly Envelope! First fifty posters entered!



## tomanderson

This new edition of the Halloween raffle (I have done three of these this year, this is #4) is for a small envelope containing a SPOOKY LETTER FROM A GHOST as well as a couple of small trinkets. This is arguably one of the smaller offerings of our raffles in terms of the actual size of the envelope......but the SPOOK FACTOR will be impressive. This is for the folks who like the old-fashioned witches, jack o lanterns and black cats type of Halloween. Hoot owls. White-sheeted specters. Old school! 

The first 50 posters will be entered in the raffle. Simply post a response in this thread, and you may consider yourself entered.

10 winners will be chosen by random number generator.

If you've won anything in my raffles, please refrain from entering. This will allow some of the other folks a chance!

Thank you so much for reading and STAY SPOOKY!!

Click on one of the links below for more free fun.


----------



## lawrie

*Spooky Ghostly Envelope Raffle! First fifty posters entered!*

I would like to enter!


----------



## Madjoodie

Sounds great, please count me in!


----------



## thespookster

*Spooky Ghostly Envelope Raffle! First fifty posters entered!*

I'm excited, sounds fun!


----------



## Tx_pumpkin_king

Cool Sounds Interesting


----------



## Kenneth

Sounds right up my alley, i'm in!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

This is a great thing you do! Thanks


----------



## Windborn

I'd like to enter!


----------



## grim gravely

I would love to enter. Thanks


----------



## TnHorrorFan

Dropping my hat to be entered


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Love it! Put us in too, please!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

I would love to enter!! Sounds exciting!!!


----------



## LairMistress

This sounds like fun, thanks! I'd like to put in my entry, please.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Sounds like fun I would love to enter.


----------



## iggyman72

IN.

Lovely Day...


----------



## amyml

Ohhh, I'm intrigued. 

Thanks tomanderson!


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Yes please!!!


----------



## brimagic

Sign me up! Thanks!


----------



## Deadna

I'm in...sign me up


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer

I would love to enter. Thanks


----------



## RCIAG

Am I too late? If not I'm in, if I am, see ya next raffle then!


----------



## The Red Hallows

If it's not too late, add me. Thanks.


----------



## oddbean

I would love to participate.


----------



## Saki.Girl

if not to late I will jump in


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve

How fun! I would love to enter


----------



## tomanderson

oKAY, FOLKS! Thanks to everyone for entering. Since we haven't gotten 50 submissions, we're gonna stop here at the 23 that we have, and pick the ten winners out of those. I will PM those winners tomorrow, and then the ten small prizes will be mailed out over the weekend or thereabouts.

Thank you again to everyone for displaying such a spirit of fun!!


----------



## Haunted Nana

I would love to be entered. opps sorry just saw you ended it before 50.


----------



## purpleferrets3

Dang it.. I always seem to miss the cool stuff ;(


----------



## tomanderson

Okay Nana and Ferrets, you two guys are in, but now we are officially C L O S E D. That's right! No more past this point! The rest of you guys, have some apple juice or something and carve a pumpkin. Thank you participants! Onward and. uh, upward.


----------



## tomanderson

AND HERE ARE THE WINNERS!!

Madjoodie
Kenneth
grim gravely
LairMistress
amyml
Tsalagi Writer
RCIAG
Saki Girl
Miss Hallows Eve
purpleferrets3

I will PM each of you for your mailing information.

THANKS AGAIN to everyone who entered for participating!! and best wishes to all.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Thanks for putting me in even if I didn't win at least I had a chance.LOL Happy Halloween


----------



## Saki.Girl

tomanderson said:


> AND HERE ARE THE WINNERS!!
> 
> Madjoodie
> Kenneth
> grim gravely
> LairMistress
> amyml
> Tsalagi Writer
> RCIAG
> Saki Girl
> Miss Hallows Eve
> purpleferrets3
> 
> I will PM each of you for your mailing information.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN to everyone who entered for participating!! and best wishes to all.


how very exciting and what a great way to start off oct with a surprise thank you


----------



## grim gravely

Thank you so much


----------



## tomanderson

HEY GUYS, just wanted to do a quick post to let the winners know, your spooky prizes went in the mail yesterdy, they will probably arrive TUESDAY or WEDNESDAY. We had eight winners respond and there are two stragglers who didn't yet, but that's okay, I sent the spooky stuff to the eight folks who checked their PM's. THANKS EVERYONE for participating in this special HALLOWEEN RAFFLE.

Best Wishes!!


----------



## LairMistress

My ghost letter arrived today! Thanks again, I enjoyed everything in the envelope. And hey, that scratch off ticket is worth just as much as our real ones are currently, haha! (State of IL isn't paying out on tickets due to budget impasse)


----------



## tomanderson

I'm glad you enjoyed the Halloween goodies! Btw, the "Cricket Mix" cd is my own custom spooky sound mix, to create that special subtle "haunted forest" ambiance that we all enjoy...


----------



## grim gravely

My envelope also arrived today. Thank you for everything. It was fun opening everything. The miracle fish really brought me back to my childhood. I remember having those and talking about them with friends. Going to play that cricket mix now. Thanks again.


----------



## tomanderson

Ah, I'm so happy the envelopes have started to arrive with their spooky goodness.

The Ghost Letter idea took a little while, from concept to finished item. I had this idea of: If a ghost could write a letter, what would it write about? Why would it bother? Would it sign the letter, or would it in fact be unable to sign it? What would a ghost casually think about while relaxing on a random day? And so on. This eventually became a "fantasy letter" that we might imagine has been sent from another realm, a spooky realm. Different variations were created before the finished image file was printed out...


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve

Received my spooky envelope today! Thank-you so much!! As another member mentioned, the fortune telling fish brought back childhood memories  I am going to be enjoying the cricket mix in my car as I run errands tomorrow  

Again, Thank-you!!


----------



## chachabella

I am entered!!


----------



## tomanderson

I remember Fortune Teller Miracle Fish from a long time back. But I don't remember exactly where I got my first one; it was in the mid-80's and was in a sort of wax paper envelope and not the plastic sleeve that they put them in now. But I always liked fortune telling toys. That sort of playful mysticism is fun, and of course fortune telling games/activities have been part of Halloween celebrations for quite a long time now (since the earliest Irish divination practices, I suppose).

But yeah, you put that thing in your hand and the plastic fish just starts moving around, it's the weirdest thing.


----------



## Kelloween

Am I too late?? Must be...lol


----------



## Kelloween

oops, I am late for everything...lol


----------



## LairMistress

I listened to the Cricket Mix in its entirety yesterday (took it with me on a drive out of town to check Halloween goodies). I love it! It's exactly what I was looking for, and not finding. I was thinking that I'd have to make my own, but you saved me the trouble! 

I remember the fish from my childhood, too. Our school used to have a Halloween carnival. Not a Fall Festival like they do now, a real Halloween carnival with a haunted maze set up in the old gymnasium. Anyway, they had these fish as prizes, of course.

Thanks again!


----------



## amyml

I received my package today! Thank you for your generosity! My twenty-something year old siblings were here, and they didn't know what they fish were (I'm a bit older).


----------

